# PLUG HAS GONEKittens due tomo



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kittens due tomorrow--tueasday, her plug came out yesterday, shes very placid, just relaxing but everything is ready, she doesnt look very big, she didnt last time though and had 6, hope its a day birth


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck, thought you was giving up breeding.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing you all the best :thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For a horrible moment I thought you meant a cat called Plug was missing!

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

All the best xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> For a horrible moment I thought you meant a cat called Plug was missing!
> 
> Hope all goes well.


Sorry, didnt word it well, i am giving up, ths year will be the last i think, it all depends on how i feel at the time, 
Had a lot going on in the family, coming and going etc, but getting older have not got the same energy sometimes,and there are a lot of Ragdolls in this are recently, a lady rang me the other day to ask if i had any breeding cats for sale,as she is starting up soon, all in the same town, about 5 breeders that i know of,thanks for the good wishes by the way, will post when shes had them


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Sorry, didnt word it well, i am giving up, ths year will be the last i think, it all depends on how i feel at the time,
> Had a lot going on in the family, coming and going etc, but getting older have not got the same energy sometimes,and there are a lot of Ragdolls in this are recently, a lady rang me the other day to ask if i had any breeding cats for sale,as she is starting up soon, all in the same town, about 5 breeders that i know of,thanks for the good wishes by the way, will post when shes had them


Getting excited for you new arrivals.

Maybe I could help with socialisation when they are a bit older.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be a great shame if you do give up as your ragdolls are gorgeous.

Hoping all goes well for you, mum and babies xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Jo, and CC i will update when they arrive


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, _


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What are you expecting?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

No news yet, Ragdolls various colours, mosly sealpoints or mitted, probably an odd blue,hopefully not long now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_make sure you have your camera ready ._


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Still waiting!! i will definitely have my camera ready, cant be long now
Had an appointment this morning,then shopping to get, i kept hoping she wouldnt have them while i was out, but no,she wzas sat waiting at her door [shut her in a seperate room just in case]


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully we will have kittens sometime tonight, she is searching for somewhere, preferably the airing cupboard, if she could, but not possible
This one has always been an awkward girl as to where she has her kittens, she had them under my desk last year, and the first time down the side of my bed,in a narrow little space,
Will update if any action


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Hopefully we will have kittens sometime tonight, she is searching for somewhere, preferably the airing cupboard, if she could, but not possible
> This one has always been an awkward girl as to where she has her kittens, she had them under my desk last year, and the first time down the side of my bed,in a narrow little space,
> Will update if any action


Hope all goes well and can't wait for news of the little ones


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Princess was very restless last night, but settled down [i thought ]around 2am
This morning i woke up at 5-30 to squeaking, couldnt find a kitten, she was laid in bed next to me, never felt her get in, eventually found the kitten, stone cold in the bottom box of the cat scratcher, then found another dead on the floor
I warmed the kitten up,and put it with mum, bout 15 minutes later,she had another, then 5 minutes later another, while the first was still attached
By this time i had put puppy pads under her
I have moved her to another spare room, just been up and couldnt find them, again they were in the bottom of another cat scratcher, 
I may have to hand feed them if she keeps leaving them
A definite spay for her after these


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, sorry for the lost baby.

I don't need to give you advise as you have been doing this a lot longer than me but my queen was the same, I kept the kittens warm in a box until labour had finished, done cords myself then mum did finally settle with her kittens.

Some queens feed whilst still in labour, others are a nightmare.

Wishing you good luck that you can save the babies and mum does settle xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of one of your babies.

Good luck with the rest.

If you need a hand don't be afraid to message me. Although I wouldn't know what to do, but I am a fast learner.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

And people think breeding is easy ! RIP little baby, run free at the bridge, best wishes for the others and mum, hope things settle down for you soon x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed for the little babies, sorry you lost one, hope mum settles down with them, keep us posted.x_


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, and thnks Jo, been upstairs again and this time they were out of the box and on the floor, mum was behind door, waiting to get out, eventually she laid on the floor with kittens, 
I have given them a drop of cimicat though and they were very hungry
Going up again now to check


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend had a queen like this - she wouldn't usually start nursing them until she had finished delivery, and she had litters of 6, 8 & 6. However she had them during the day with one or both of us around and we would gather the kittens and pop them on a heat pad. Once she had finished delivering she was a brilliant mum.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well she seems to be feeding them now ok, but has now taken them into a cupboard unde a bed, will have to move her though as my son is coming from Spain with his 2 tiny yorkies, and sleeping in that room
, i have another that i made into a nursery, so she will go in there
I feel a bit guilty that i dozed off, but i was so tired yesterday could hardly put one foot in front of the other, with preparing for my sons visit, shopping ,and dentist appointment plus painted that room last week
Anyway, all seems fine just now.will update pics when they are a bit older, and know what sexes they are


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bit of a traumatic start and so sorry that you lost one  but it sounds as if things are getting better now and I hope the rest of the kittens continue to do well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no  Could you try crating her? Not sure if that would stress her more, is there anyway you can sit with her? I had a girl that would NOT feed them unless my hand was on her, I spent 3 days in my bedroom without leaving, (loo breaks when my partner was here that's it, but she still cried and tried to open the door  ) with my hand on her, if I stopped stroking her she jumped up crying, I barely remember those days I was so tired 

After that I brought her down to the lounge and slept with her, but I started to leave the room for 10mins at a time then build it up, at first when I came back she was crying at the door, then after a while she didn't leave the babies  After that she had no problems, in fact I had this with 3 girls! lol :yikes: They Just need extra reassurance, so sorry about the little one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to say,sounds like she wasn't happy with te birthing area,and now that she has found a place that she likes I would prob leave her be just till the kittens get strong enough to feed with ease.Good luck


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have always sytayed with them while they were giving birth, i think thats why she came into my bed, she was fine when i was with her, she seems ok now, it was just the first couple of hours
I know what you mean Taylorbaby, i have often seen mine getting out of their bed with a kitten half born if they tjhought i was leaving them,
I cant keep her in that room after tonight, with my son coming to stay, but i wilkl leave her tonight
I keep checking and she has always been with the kittens after that once she was behind the door


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost one, hope she settles soon


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you spottycats, she seems more settled, but i am not sure they are getting enough milk, i topped them up earlier and they seemed very hungry


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can you massage mum to get the milk flowing.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have tried, will check before i go to bed again,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for a restful night for everyone , r.i.p. little one xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is more settled now but will have to move her before tomorrow as i need that bedroom, will try to make somewhere she can hide away if she wants to


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> She is more settled now but will have to move her before tomorrow as i need that bedroom, will try to make somewhere she can hide away if she wants to


Could you not leave her where she is and put your son and his yorkies in the other room ?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont have a bed in the other room, on purpose for the cats with kittens, and its only a boxroom, so has to be the big bedroom, i will put a screen around her, and see how she gets on with that, there is my sons partner too, so not even room for a double bed in there
I have just topped the kittens up again, they are still hungry, mum doesnt seem to have very much milk at all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> I dont have a bed in the other room, on purpose for the cats with kittens, and its only a boxroom, so has to be the big bedroom, i will put a screen around her, and see how she gets on with that, there is my sons partner too, so not even room for a double bed in there
> I have just topped the kittens up again, they are still hungry, mum doesnt seem to have very much milk at all


Can you get your son and his dogs to come another time? Seems a bit hectic with mum not being settled etc? Can you feed mum come cimi-cat made up even with cats milk? Keep her hydrated? Cooked chicken/other food high in protein/fat


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

My son is on his way, there was no other time he could come, but sadly i found another baby dead this morning, it was away from her and cold, i have topped the other 2 up this morning, they are getting some milk from her, but obviously not enough, i topped them all up last night as well, they are very small compared to the kittens she has had before, she is laid with them all the timeexcept for eating and drinking, but shes not eating much either, never was a big eater, tried her with chicken,she turned her nose up,
I am giving her a bit longer in that room, then i will have to move her
I will carry on topping them up every 2 hours, just dont want them not to feed off her at all


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of the little one, run free at the bridge little baby. Not sure what I would do in your situation, you know your girl best - will keep everything crossed for the last two babies.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww what a sad time for you.. Sounds like she has not been settled at all , bless .. I confine my girls as much as a can nearer the time so they are settled and they know thier areas .. Hope the remaining kittens do well


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP little kitten run free at the bridge. Big hugs hun you must be worried.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, just rung vets to see if Oxytocin might help, but might be too late now, didnt think before


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rip little baby xxx

Do you have nutridrops, this may help.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

No dont have any nutridrops, never needed any before, does the vet have them? do you think its too late for Oxytocin,cc?vet is ringing me back, could only speak to receptionist


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I cant remember what the injection is to bring milk back but even after that injection you have to massage around the teats to bring milk back in.

Will the kittens not suckle if you bring milk on the teat.

Not sure if vet has nurtidrops I know its online, hopefully vets will give you some answers and have a product like nutridrops.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have tried massaging, and cant seem to get any milk, even smeard them with cimicat, will update when i have spoken to the vet, going to check again now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oxytocin is the injection to help milk and mum pass any placentas if they haven't passed, it only works within 48hours of birth (from Memory) 
Sorry to hear of the baby  I dislike hand rearing  Doing it at the moment, I remember how hard it was before, feels even harder now.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can tube feed it will make life alittle easier for you. Vets should have feeding tubes and show you how..


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Vet has rung and said you cant do much excepet hanfeed now, its a bit too late for Oxytocin, which i thought it would be, wish i hd remembered about that at the start, anyway they are with mum in the other room, she tried to carry them back, but shes settled now
I could do without the hand rearing at the moment,but of course i will will be keeping an eye on them every half hour ,just to check and feed when neccessary, every 2 hours etc, 
They seem quite strong and are sucking themseLVes without me moving the plunger at all


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry to read this :sad:
I hope Mum and babies do well from here on and continue to thrive. Fingers crossed you are over the worst xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think your only option now is hand feeding. Personally, I have always found that home-made formulas are much better. Goats milk, butter, egg yolk and a little syrup (recipes can be found on internet) help bring them on so much quicker and keep them fuller for longer.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope they go from strength to strength.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I think your only option now is hand feeding. Personally, I have always found that home-made formulas are much better. Goats milk, butter, egg yolk and a little syrup (recipes can be found on internet) help bring them on so much quicker and keep them fuller for longer.


Thanks, i will check this out ,they are gaining a little weight, and i will be feeding them in the night, so hopefully they will thrive


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, keep wondering how the little ones are doing?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

kITTENS ARE DOING FINE NOW, HER MILK MUST HAVE COME DOWN WITH THEM SUCKLING AS THEY ARE FEEDING FROM HER, [sORRY CAPS BY MISTAKE]
Will add pics when they are a bit bigger


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> kITTENS ARE DOING FINE NOW, HER MILK MUST HAVE COME DOWN WITH THEM SUCKLING AS THEY ARE FEEDING FROM HER, [sORRY CAPS BY MISTAKE]
> Will add pics when they are a bit bigger


That's brilliant news, you must be so relieved


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats fab news, really pleased


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent news jaycee :thumbup: One worry off your mind


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Really pleased, I'm glad they are doing ok. xxx


----------

